# Assisted DIY yards Guildford



## Limbo-the day- (4 February 2013)

Can any body help with numbers of assisted DIY yards in the Guildford area or near by...


----------



## Limbo-the day- (4 February 2013)

BUMP


----------



## Ella19 (4 February 2013)

Clasford is lovely, no number I'm afraid but its just up from merrist wood. Try looking on livery list


----------



## Limbo-the day- (4 February 2013)

Thank u!


----------



## paddy (5 February 2013)

I believe Little Burgate in Hascombe do assisted DIY.


----------



## giveitago (6 February 2013)

Bonnishot Farm, Bailes Farm, Clasford. 

Ask on Facebook, go to Surrey horse and Pony site.


----------

